# Amreco, Inc.



## JB Henson (Mar 29, 2019)

Does anybody know what this company was? They're listed as the copywrite holders on several old Musical Herritage Society albums from the mid-80s but there doesn't appear to be any information beyond that and none of their recordings appear to have been reissued or made it past vinyl for that matter. Help please.


----------

